# I've been GRANTED ...yeeehhaaa



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

To each and everyone individually, those who cared and showed their love through out my process of EXTREME pain, anxiousness and WAIT, counting each moment and every second...........the time has come for me to say....

I've GOT my VISA ........  









The above image is a girl's one and those of you who don't know but I'm a MALE.... 

Before I thank everyone of you ..... I sincerely wanna thank Dearest FAIRY .... the love of my life ..... who supported me regardless of being millions of miles far ..... 

Now, to all other members individually, Kaz, Anj, Dorthy, and everyone whose name isn't mentioned .........THANKS everyone for all your support over the past year or so and through out this visa process. THANKS all...........

It's just amazing ....... feeling of being granted...... 

Thanks again dearest fairy and all...............


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are my details on the status page ........... 
Document Checklist

Person 1 Name: DANCE123

23/01/2009 Birth certificate or other evidence of age (Met)
23/01/2009 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page (Met)
23/01/2009 IELTS English Test Report Results (Met)
23/01/2009 Evidence of overseas qualifications (Met)
23/01/2009 Evidence of skills assessment (Met)
23/01/2009 Evidence of Specific Work Experience (Met)
23/01/2009 Evidence of work experience (Met)
23/01/2009 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information (Met)
23/01/2009 Passport photo (Met)
13/02/2009 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray (Met)
13/02/2009 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa (Met)
13/02/2009 Form 47P - Overseas penal clearance certificate (Met)
23/01/2009 Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination (Met)


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

dance123 said:


> To each and everyone individually, those who cared and showed their love through out my process of EXTREME pain, anxiousness and WAIT, counting each moment and every second...........the time has come for me to say....
> 
> I've GOT my VISA ........
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!! I cant wait for the day I can dance like a girl too


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Application Status page

Application - General Skilled Migration 

05/07/2008 Application received - processing commenced
05/07/2008 Application fee received 

Person-1 Date of birth: XXX Passport No: XXX
*13/02/2009 -----	Applicant Approved *


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

matjones said:


> CONGRATS!!! I cant wait for the day I can dance like a girl too


Roflmao ............... he he he eh  Well.......surely every journey is worth livin and tell you what, it really was a good one  I'm now enjoying each and every moment and every bit of it .......... 

Cheers!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

dance123 said:


> Application Status page
> 
> Application - General Skilled Migration
> 
> ...


Only 7 month to process? are you MODL?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

matjones said:


> CONGRATS!!! I cant wait for the day I can dance like a girl too


I'll hold you to that  

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> Only 7 month to process? are you MODL?


We were the same - 8 months and on MODL


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I'll hold you to that
> 
> Dolly


I'll probably scream like a girl too


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulaions - come join the rat race :d


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> We were the same - 8 months and on MODL


im not MODL 

plus with this new processing procedure in Jan I think I will be waiting forever.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey mat - you'll be fine, just get it all done now - it's now or never


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

No.......I ain't MODL or CSL .............. I'm from an extremely high risk country but fortunately have an extremely Superb luck to be granted in 7 months 

Cheers!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Congratulaions - come join the rat race :d


Thank you so very much ....................   It's just amazing ........


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

dance123 said:


> No.......I ain't MODL or CSL .............. I'm from an extremely high risk country but fortunately have an extremely Superb luck to be granted in 7 months
> 
> Cheers!


wow.. i hope I'm that lucky. I would love to be there by christmas!

Gotta wait for darn ACS first though... my application is sitting here waiting to be submitted...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!

That's great news! 

And you're welcome


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> wow.. i hope I'm that lucky. I would love to be there by christmas!
> 
> Gotta wait for darn ACS first though... my application is sitting here waiting to be submitted...


The ACS took 10 weeks to to give us the thumbs up


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

dance123 said:


> To each and everyone individually, those who cared and showed their love through out my process of EXTREME pain, anxiousness and WAIT, counting each moment and every second...........the time has come for me to say....
> 
> I've GOT my VISA ........
> 
> ...




congrats for VISA being granted in 7 months.....cant wait to dance like the same, when i get the VISA...Best of luck for ur future in aussieland....


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

matjones said:


> wow.. i hope I'm that lucky. I would love to be there by christmas!
> 
> Gotta wait for darn ACS first though... my application is sitting here waiting to be submitted...


Well..... you certainly would be lucky and I wish and pray that everyone gets their VISA grant in not too distant future  

Cheers!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> And you're welcome


Thank you so very much. Appreciate your help during this journey  Now I can come and meet your personally 

Cheers!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> congrats for VISA being granted in 7 months.....cant wait to dance like the same, when i get the VISA...Best of luck for ur future in aussieland....


Thank you so very much. I'm still in SHOCK about my VISA grant. Can't just wait to touch my dream land  

Cheers!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

dance123 said:


> Thank you so very much. I'm still in SHOCK about my VISA grant. Can't just wait to touch my dream land
> 
> Cheers!


so...in which profession r u rite now???as u wll be needing a job now there in aussieland...or do u have offer in hand before moving??
where r u from???


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I want to dance like a girl too!!
im sending off emails with my CV to employers in OZ hoping some one will sponsor me, my visa application is half way through I just need the sponsorship then hopfuly im on my way? ( whats MODL?) Swordfish


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> so...in which profession r u rite now???as u wll be needing a job now there in aussieland...or do u have offer in hand before moving??
> where r u from???


Well....................I'm an Office Manager and would like to change my profession now as I'm fed up of it. First I'm gonna see what option are there for me and for the time being, I'll try to find whatever job that may come. Well..... if I had an employer sponsorship, I'd have long gone but I don't. I just have state sponsorship 

P.S. "Swordfish" MODL is "Migration Occupation in Demand List"

Cheers!


----------



## nitsy (Dec 26, 2008)

dance123 said:


> Well..... if I had an employer sponsorship, I'd have long gone but I don't. I just have state sponsorship
> 
> P.S. "Swordfish" MODL is "Migration Occupation in Demand List"
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Dance,
Congrats mate. could you please let me know how to get the state sponsorship? could you please email me the details.
thanks,
nitsy


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

nitsy said:


> Hi Dance,
> Congrats mate. could you please let me know how to get the state sponsorship? could you please email me the details.
> thanks,
> nitsy


Thanks very much dear nitsy.......

It would be my pleasure to help you but you need to post at least 4 more times in order to activate your Private Messages Box in this forum. So, once you have access to that, you can send me a PM (Private Message) and we can talk from there onwards......... 

Cheers!


----------



## nitsy (Dec 26, 2008)

dance123 said:


> Thanks very much dear nitsy.......
> 
> It would be my pleasure to help you but you need to post at least 4 more times in order to activate your Private Messages Box in this forum. So, once you have access to that, you can send me a PM (Private Message) and we can talk from there onwards.........
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a ton dear Dance..will get in touch wid u..


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

nitsy said:


> Thanks a ton dear Dance..will get in touch wid u..


Mention not ........................ I'll look forward to hear from you soon 

Cheers!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just to state the obvious - this forum works well because people discuss general info on the forum rather than PM  So if it's general info please share it since it will help others. 

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Just to state the obvious - this forum works well because people discuss general info on the forum rather than PM  So if it's general info please share it since it will help others.
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen


My dear KAZ, 

Nitsy's words were: "could you please email me the details" so, it's better to go on to PM's instead of public messages to avoid any spams. Don't you think?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dance123 said:


> My dear KAZ,
> 
> Nitsy's words were: "could you please email me the details" so, it's better to go on to PM's instead of public messages to avoid any spams. Don't you think?


Nitsy was asking about how you got state sponsorship and I'm sure that's what other members would be interested in hearing too. I'm not sure why that would come under spam. 

Maybe I mis-understood something? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well............ she said about emailing her the details and I guess in public forums, it's better to share emails in PM's and that's the reason I ask her to PM me. 

CHEERS!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey dance, congratulations for the grant.

and u r ever so kind to say thanks to all of us..
keep us updated on ur job and the rest. it isnt easy at this point to find a job in AU but keep ur mind open and take whatever that comes ur way. ur struggle starts now, till now u were sitting in ur comfort zone and fighting for ur dream land (as u call it), wish u luck for what u r about to step into.

cheers
anj


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey dance,
can you please also tell that how did u get the state sponsorship....it might be helpful for others & me..


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hey dance, congratulations for the grant.
> 
> and u r ever so kind to say thanks to all of us..
> keep us updated on ur job and the rest. it isnt easy at this point to find a job in AU but keep ur mind open and take whatever that comes ur way. ur struggle starts now, till now u were sitting in ur comfort zone and fighting for ur dream land (as u call it), wish u luck for what u r about to step into.
> ...


Thank you so very much dear ANJ 

Yes, I know all about what's goin' on in every part of the world but where there's a will there's a way. I have had good luck so far and will surely be havin' the same in future too  Thanks for your concern dear ANJ but hopefully it won't be long before I land in my dream job .....

Cheers!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hey dance,
> can you please also tell that how did u get the state sponsorship....it might be helpful for others & me..


What kind of info do you need? I think you will get everything from this website but if any other queries you may have, please feel free to ask 

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome dance. wish u luck


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

That's wonderful news Dance. Always good to hear someone being granted the visa. Brings hope and anticipation 
All the best with the move. And keep us updated on how it goes, alright.
Cheers mate


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

donRyan said:


> That's wonderful news Dance. Always good to hear someone being granted the visa. Brings hope and anticipation
> All the best with the move. And keep us updated on how it goes, alright.
> Cheers mate


Thank you so very much dear donRyan. I'm so very glad to hear the much awaited grant and this is the day I waited all my life; to receive CONGRATULATIONSSSSS from people on my VISA grant. I'm sooooooooooooooo happy. 

I'll be heading to Sydney in a month's time to meet couple of my beloved friends and will head to Adelaide after that. Surely, I'll keep you updated about my progress 

Cheers!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> u'r welcome dance. wish u luck


Thanks ANJ. Thank you so very much. 

Every word and sentence which you and other said; I'll keep with me throughout my life and they all mean soooooooooooooooooooo much to me.

Cheers!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats Dance... 
Wish you all the best


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Congrats Dance...
> Wish you all the best


Thank you sooooooooooooooooo very much dear Epidaetia.........  It's the day I've always dreamed about and now I'm just livin' it  

Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..... Wwwwwooooooooooohhhhhhooooooo!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

so what next dance?? u said u r leaving next month.. hv u started checking job sites and started applying at the websites etc??


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> so what next dance?? u said u r leaving next month.. hv u started checking job sites and started applying at the websites etc??


My dear Anjali, 

It's like a mixed situation. I could either borrow money and return later or could earn money staying at my current job and be worry free. It's like I gotta make decision very soon. It's a very tough one but eventually I'll be able to make up my mind. I've started buying some basic necessities which will support me in no job time. I'm sure with my skills, I'll be able to find a good job and eventually be successful. 

Some people aren't happy with my move and some are quite jealous. Some says don't go to Australia while some say otherwise. It's all a very touch move but believe me I'm enjoying every bit of VISA GRANT  I'll start searching and applying for job from tomorrow. If you know any other website other than MY CAREER or SEEK, do let me know 

I'm really much thankful to you asking about my move and plans. It feels as if some internet friends do care  

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi there

well, just a suggestion, the situation in the job market as per my reading will keep getting worse. I dont see it getting better any sooner. which means if u go right now, you might take a couple of months to find something appropriate. in that case, you can do jobs other thn those in ur skill set till u land in something suitable. in any case, the more you delay, u will have to go thru the teething issues so might as well do it now. this my friend is just a suggestion and my reading as i mentioned earlier.

now regarding people, well, to each his own. everyone thinks he is the best in the world when it comes to decision making, this might include me. just the way i am suggesting you things, there r others who will go on with their piece of mind, but do what u feel is right, every one has different situations which makes them take decisions as per their convenience.

people wont be happy, they will always have the J feeling when someone does better than themselves.

below are some sites that i have in my favorites, these I have complied over last couple of yrs or so. do go thru news sites as well, they too hv jobs listed. other than these there is gumtree etc as well which will give u plenty of options for stay etc.

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Job Search, Employment Information and Career Advice at careerone.com.au
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer
No virtual jobs here - just the real thing, guaranteed
www.bluestrike.com.au
Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board
Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search
www.workplace.com.au
Gemteq: Home
Home - Hudson
Greythorn - Specialist IT and Telecoms Recruitment

incase u hv other things to ask, feel free.. i hv loads of info stored away in my bookmarks, and i am more than willing to share. i really dont know what is ur skill set, i hope the above sites will help.

cheers
A


----------



## nitsy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Anj,

Thats a good list. Thanks for the same.

nitsy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome nitsy


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi there
> 
> well, just a suggestion, the situation in the job market as per my reading will keep getting worse. I dont see it getting better any sooner. which means if u go right now, you might take a couple of months to find something appropriate. in that case, you can do jobs other thn those in ur skill set till u land in something suitable. in any case, the more you delay, u will have to go thru the teething issues so might as well do it now. this my friend is just a suggestion and my reading as i mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!! This is a kinda replying I was expecting. Thank you so very much for you in-depth response about people, their minds, move or not to move and current jobs situation. It will surely help me plannin' my move. 

Tell you something very honestly, I've been waiting for this day for so long and I'd already made up my mind to move to Oz in a month or two regardless of what people say. It's the day I've always dreamed and now it's my time to live up to it  I can't even think of staying in my home country anymore and knowing that I've got the VISA is just like having goose bumps every moment. It's such an amazing feeling and I wish and pray that all who have applied and will apply should feel the same way as I'm doing  As you mentioned, job market will get worse and worse but you know what, I'm prepared for any job that comes along my way while searching for a job in my field. Here's a common saying, "In order to have something, you gotta loose something". I know struggle will be there but eventually I'll look back and feel proud of what I did back then. 

I'll surely be asking a lot of question and hopefully you'll be able to guide/help me through.

P.S. By profession, I'm an "office manager" and have worked in call centres for a good 2-3 years. (customer service, telemarketing etc)


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo very much dear ANJALI. 

CHEERS!!!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome
wish u luck once again.. i am glad that u hv ur mind open about working with whatevr that comes ur way. we too hv made up our mind that we will try to spend as less as we can, living as backpackers (hardly though with all our stuff with us ) eating street food etc etc.. u know we just went to goa and we lived in this cheap accommodation, in indian rupee it costed us 700 rupees a room a night.. and i loved the whole idea of saving so much, though i wanted to book a room in a star category hotel but though what the heck.. lets go with the cheaper ones..

i hv a list of backpacker sites, ummm rental accommodation sites, job sites that ih v already shared with u.. and lots more, infact my bookmarks are so cluttered with info that its irritating at times if i try to find some specific thing.. i so plan to organise the already organised favorites 

let us know how things go and what ur plans are.. and u say u hv wokred for BPOs.. great.. u are from India right??


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> u'r welcome
> wish u luck once again.. i am glad that u hv ur mind open about working with whatevr that comes ur way. we too hv made up our mind that we will try to spend as less as we can, living as backpackers (hardly though with all our stuff with us ) eating street food etc etc.. u know we just went to goa and we lived in this cheap accommodation, in indian rupee it costed us 700 rupees a room a night.. and i loved the whole idea of saving so much, though i wanted to book a room in a star category hotel but though what the heck.. lets go with the cheaper ones..
> 
> i hv a list of backpacker sites, ummm rental accommodation sites, job sites that ih v already shared with u.. and lots more, infact my bookmarks are so cluttered with info that its irritating at times if i try to find some specific thing.. i so plan to organise the already organised favorites
> ...


Thank you so very much for your wishes. Yes, I believe one should be open minded about everything which not only helps him/her in tuff circumstances but also give him the power to live life to it's fullest and enjoy every bit of it. This has been my plan since you know what's going on right now in this part of the world (subcontinent). It's just terrible. I feel lucky enough to get my grant in 7 months and 8 days which is I think, by far, the quickest I've seen being on different forums. (I stand to be corrected here). 

Interesting to know what you managed to live as a backpackers and why not, if it save you a hell of money then I'd say, why the hell not? I've dreamed of this moment and now it's time for me to make my move. It's so good to know that I've VISA now (a ticket to the new world). I know I'll be homesick at first but things will settle down eventually. One has to aim high and move forward and that's the way one progresses. It's very common "Life isn't bed of roses" but at least we can try our level best to make it one. 

Thinking and concentrating too much on the aspects which are everywhere like recession, will only give me misery and bring my hopes down. Throughout my immigration process, I promised myself not to loose hope no matter what and it really paid of. I lived each moment with joy even when I didn't have any CO and when I had my application status as "processed further". It made my life easy as to live by everyone else's happening of their VISA grant and here comes the day when everyone was CONGRATULATING me for quickest VISA grant  So, bottom line is, one has to live happy and feel happy regardless of what the situation is and might be. As I always say that you never know, "KAL HO NA HO". I'm living my dream now and it's time to realize it in the next month or two  Wooohooo....Yeeehhaaa...

P.S. No my dear Anjali..... I'm from Pak.  I thought you figured that out long ago. 

Cheers


----------



## k.srivatsan (Feb 17, 2009)

hey!!! Congrats...

Can u plz help me? 
I've applied for PR...and i got the acknowledgment letter too....but just then i came to know that i should get 6 in all the modules of IELTS... i got overall band score of 6....but in listening i got only 5.5....anyway i am planning to give my second IELTS this week end....My question is that will they consider my 2nd IELTS results or my PR application will be rejected...

Can any1 answer my questin?
Hoping for a sooner reply
Thanx


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

were you relying on any points for IELTS?
You might need to consult an agent. It depends a lot on CO as well.

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

It's clearly mentioned here that you should have your IELTS results before applying.

Best of luck.

PS: there are some agents in forum itself. Try contacting them via PM


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dear k.srivatsan, 

epidaetia is very right. I think they will consider your first one but I think you should start a new thread with this problem to get replies from other forum members.

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey dance.. need a favor.. just spoke to my lawyer, he suggested us checking for the state sponsored bit.. gimme the links pls. i think u might hv them. else i will hv to spend some time to find the find..

also, any technicalities involved?? lemme know

cheers
a


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hey dance.. need a favor.. just spoke to my lawyer, he suggested us checking for the state sponsored bit.. gimme the links pls. i think u might hv them. else i will hv to spend some time to find the find..
> 
> also, any technicalities involved?? lemme know
> 
> ...


Updated State's Sponsorship Updated List as of January 2009 along with website address


The following states have updated their state sponsorship lists:
*Note:* The following are downloadable PDF links.

*New South Wales:*
Website: Department of State and Regional Development


*South Australia:*
Website: Immigration South Australia
Occupation List for subclass (176 & 886): State's Skilled List for Subclass
Occupation list for for Subclass (475 & 487): State's Skilled List


*Western Australia:*
Website: Migration Western Australia
Occupation List: State's Skilled List (Updated in December 2008)


*Victoria*
Website: Live in Victoria
Occupation List for for Subclass (176): State's Skilled List
Occupation List for Subclass (475 & 487): State's Skilled List

Let me know if you need any further info 

Cheers!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Anj,

Somebody posted queensland updated list 1-2 days back.. Have a look there too.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks, that was fast but two of those links are not working 
i checked the same post in the othr forum where u r active.. i think its the same post..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u know, it is so funny, i was one person who never wanted to go for the state sponsorship bit.. but now it seems i should. i dunno if it is the right thing for us. we already ahd 125 points so never thot we shud.. and we r in the modl and csl list.. darn!!
now this..


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> thanks, that was fast but two of those links are not working
> i checked the same post in the othr forum where u r active.. i think its the same post..


Well.............. Yes they are same but I'm sorry for those non working links but would you like to tell me which of them are not working?

I'd love to see you join there since you've got some handful amount of info


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

haha.. 
the victoria one isnt working, and the nsw too
i managed somehow.. and we dont fit in either of them


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> u know, it is so funny, i was one person who never wanted to go for the state sponsorship bit.. but now it seems i should. i dunno if it is the right thing for us. we already ahd 125 points so never thot we shud.. and we r in the modl and csl list.. darn!!
> now this..


well.. From March onwards, CSLs would be assigned, so shouldn't make a difference wrt regional..
Not to mention, they are going to be stricter with regional visas now.
But yeah, can't hurt to apply..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i see that no one wants computing pro's.. neither of the regions are sponsoring any computing professional


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> haha..
> the victoria one isnt working, and the nsw too
> i managed somehow.. and we dont fit in either of them


Chalo..... no problem ...... I think it's nice that you found out. Why don't you try logging in the other forum too?

It'll be fun and an asset to have you there 

Cheers!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Queensland has few in their list... 
M just keeping fingers crossed and so not looking at anything else now.. My heart is set on Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ahahhaa.. sure dance.. try coming there.. why not but i am so not open to change..though i am the last person to say that but.. ok.. lemme see


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh yes melb is awesome from what i hv heard.. and my lawyer told me its just a couple of months tht u will save.. so its alright.. my husband ocmes in the systems manager category.. which isnt therre..


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> ahahhaa.. sure dance.. try coming there.. why not but i am so not open to change..though i am the last person to say that but.. ok.. lemme see


Hey ...... finally, you've made up my mind about logging in there..... good to know.... I'm keeping my eyes open to welcome you there 

See ya on the other side of the road 

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

god, u r draggin people frm in here to other forums.. haha.. kidding..


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> god, u r draggin people frm in here to other forums.. haha.. kidding..


ehehehehheheheheheh  ....................... nopes I ain't  It's a free will  hha ha ha ....... I believe it's good to share info with others  

Cheers!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> oh yes melb is awesome from what i hv heard.. and my lawyer told me its just a couple of months tht u will save.. so its alright.. my husband ocmes in the systems manager category.. which isnt therre..


Ah.. ok.. Mine is Software Designer...

I've been to townsville, sydney and melbourne.. After spedning days in each city, I decided to go with Melb.. and of course, having friends there doesn't hurt either


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well yes.. and its not good to get too much info.. off late i hv been roaming like a headless chicken becsue of all teh confusion. my head to says relax babes.. i hv enuff burden on me already


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and by the way, this is the link to the nsw site
Department of State and Regional Development


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> and by the way, this is the link to the nsw site
> Department of State and Regional Development


Thanks Anjali for the link.

Do let me know when are you plannin yo join. If possible pm me to inform. It'll be nice to see you there too 

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what happened to ur signature??


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> what happened to ur signature??


What do you mean?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

your timeline tht comes as ur signature..


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> your timeline tht comes as ur signature..


Is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is not showing.. i mean hv u edited it??


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> it is not showing.. i mean hv u edited it??


I believe you're talking about the other one. I can see that and it's there. Can't you see?

Please advise.

Cheers!


----------



## lucylox (Feb 11, 2009)

congrats! That's really good news and shows how brilliant this forum is for helping people achieve their dreams. love it!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

lucylox said:


> congrats! That's really good news and shows how brilliant this forum is for helping people achieve their dreams. love it!


Dear lucylox,

Thank you so very much. I'm just livin' my dream  It really feels amazing!

Cheers!


----------



## charrob (Jan 19, 2009)

Heartliest congratulations for Getting Visa ....


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

charrob said:


> Heartliest congratulations for Getting Visa ....


Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo very much for your wishes. I wish that you too get to post your GOT IT in not too distant future. Do keep us updated about your progress 

Cheers and thanks again


----------



## Ericks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Good for you!*

We submitted 31March 2008, General skilled Migration,
But still waiting for reply.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi dance123

Just to say congratulations on your visa and best of luck in oz-hope all your dreams come true. Were just awaiting medicals on the 05/03/09 so hopefully not too long now!!!

All the best
Lisa


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ericks said:


> We submitted 31March 2008, General skilled Migration,
> But still waiting for reply.


Thank you soooooooooooooo very much.

Well.............I hope that yours comes soon in not too distant future 

Cheers!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi dance123
> 
> Just to say congratulations on your visa and best of luck in oz-hope all your dreams come true. Were just awaiting medicals on the 05/03/09 so hopefully not too long now!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Ellisa.....  for all your wishes ..... What's your timeline! 

I wish and pray that your comes soon 

Cheers!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

dance123 said:


> Thank you very much Ellisa.....  for all your wishes ..... What's your timeline!
> 
> I wish and pray that your comes soon
> 
> Cheers!


Hiya dance123

I started with skills assessment 01/08/08 and only lodged my visa 176- 29/01/09 (took ages to get things sorted with the ANMC- i'm a midwife) Sponser with queensland gov fast as it took 3 wks and it was the xmas period!! so there i was waiting for the long road to brissie and i get an email that i have my case officer (wow) so here i am waiting again and now worrying about the meds. I am so obsessed that i bought some urinalysis dip tests from work and tested myself!!!! are the meds bad as health things get to me despite never going to the docs etc. I keep thinking i will get this far and something will come up and bite me in the butt! 

When are you thinking of going and where are you going to?
Lisa


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hiya dance123
> 
> I started with skills assessment 01/08/08 and only lodged my visa 176- 29/01/09 (took ages to get things sorted with the ANMC- i'm a midwife) Sponser with queensland gov fast as it took 3 wks and it was the xmas period!! so there i was waiting for the long road to brissie and i get an email that i have my case officer (wow) so here i am waiting again and now worrying about the meds. I am so obsessed that i bought some urinalysis dip tests from work and tested myself!!!! are the meds bad as health things get to me despite never going to the docs etc. I keep thinking i will get this far and something will come up and bite me in the butt!
> 
> ...


Hey there  

Well................you're quite lucky that within a month's time you've got your CO. It took me ages to get my CO and believe me that wait was very very frustrating!!!! I went nuts as if I was waitin' to meet my GF but seriously that wait for DAMN killing!

So, I think it's not far from here till you get your GRANT. Just curiosity, have you been requested Meds and PCC????

I'm thinking to leave in 1st or 2nd week of MAY since I've got my, father's, mom's and bro's b'day during Apr-May. So, have to plan a lot of things and hopefully will land soon on my dream land. Since, I've got my sponsorship from South Australia, I'll be going to ADELAIDE but first land in Sydney to meet some beloved ones and then to Adelaide.

Cheers! and do keep in touch and do keep me updated about your progress. If possible, please share your email ID through PM....!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya

I received my CO who requested my Meds and PCC on the same day 18/02/09, can't quite believe it either. Took me by surprise to be honest because i have so much to do!. We are looking at going later this year because i still have the house to sell etc, but hey we will definately be there by march 2010. I'm not sure about pm as not sure how to do it???? let me know as it would be great to keep in touch! 

Cheers
Lisa


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hiya
> 
> I received my CO who requested my Meds and PCC on the same day 18/02/09, can't quite believe it either. Took me by surprise to be honest because i have so much to do!. We are looking at going later this year because i still have the house to sell etc, but hey we will definately be there by march 2010. I'm not sure about pm as not sure how to do it???? let me know as it would be great to keep in touch!
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Great news indeed. I wish you a speedy grant and that you get the best possible price for your house. 

Well.................. PM is (Private Messaging) and as to how to use it, follow few simple steps.

1. You can see my name on my post as DANCE123, click on it.
2. It will open up a scroll which will have an option saying "send a private message to dance123". Click on that.
3. It will take you to another page where you can write me a message and send it. Simple as that.

Note: If you receive a PM for any user, I think it'll email you that you have a PM but if you don't get an email, check on the top of this same page, on the right hand side, "PRIVATE MESSAGES". It'll show you read and unread messages. You may click on that to check.

Hope that helps! 

Stay in touch. I'll be looking forward to your PM  I've sent you one 

Cheers!


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, We have never spoke before, but i really am pleased for ya. You have what we are all waiting for. So how long did it take from when you put the application in to getting the goahead?? Also how long do they give you to get over there??
Nice one mate - Simon


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

siandkim said:


> Wow, We have never spoke before, but i really am pleased for ya. You have what we are all waiting for. So how long did it take from when you put the application in to getting the goahead?? Also how long do they give you to get over there??
> Nice one mate - Simon


Thank you so very much dear Simon. Well...... Right now, I'm at the 9th cloud and it feels soooooooooooooooooooooooo DAMN good! I just can't explain. Well, you'll have a better idea about my case from my below time line. But tell you something very interesting and if we call that irony, it wouldn't be wrong. January 23, 2009 was the day I got my application status as "Processed further", after 10 days, on February 3, 2009, I got my (Scooby Doo) Case officer and again right after 10 days of his allocation to my case, I got my VISA grant on February 13, 2009. So, one can say that my application was finalized in just 20 days which I think is very amazing.  I was dying to get my CO and now I've got my grant instead of just CO. I've seen people waited for months and months after CO allocation and still my friends on the same subclass are waiting. I got lucky enough to get an active CO. 1 complete year I've been given for my validation of VISA  It's more like an ideal case should be mentioned in GUINESS WORLD RECORD I think .... he he ...... Check below for my time line. 

*2008*
(Feb 28-Mar 17) VETASSESS 
(May 01-May 14) SA sponsorship acquired
(Jul 05, 2008) eSIR-475 lodged 
Details: Occupation 3291-11, Non-MODL, Non-CSL; (Region - I) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*2009*
(Jan 16-Jan 23) Medicals done; reached LCU-Sydney 
(Jan 23) Application processed further status
(Feb 03) Scooby Doo requested Medicals and PCC
(Feb 06) Finalized Medicals from HOC & PCC received by CO
*Feb 13, 2009** VISA granted*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*2010*
Jan 24, 2010 (IED) Initial Entry Date


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh yours is a sponsorship?? I am applying for the skilled 175.


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

siandkim said:


> Oh yours is a sponsorship?? I am applying for the skilled 175.


Hi there.............. yes I got my sponsorship from SA. Can't wait to touch my dream land! Hopefully, it'll be in may 2009 

Cheers!


----------

